# Possible Work for Some??? Works for me...Landman



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've been hesitant to post about this, but finally realized it can't hurt.

Background: My family on both sides arrived in my rural E Texas county as soon as it was safe from Mexico. I've inherited some of the ancestral land, and quite a few tiny tracts of mineral interests. Through some chicanery, I had to start researching my land and mineral titles (to keep unscrupulous relatives from stealing everything). I learned how to read the index's in the county clerks office, and find the deeds, read them, and figure out what they meant. When I took up genealogy, my courthouse searches intensified. Reckon you could say I'm self taught, as I've never taken a class. It's not rocket science... if you can read, and follow the trail, you can do this kind of work. I had a conference with some 'pro' landmen last summer, and expected to see some fancy computer program charting all the intricacies of the chain of ownership... I was pleasantly surprised when they showed up with posterboard... they'd 'mapped' out everything in sharpie... no fancy printing or anything, just drawn out so the older fella could visualize it all....

In 2008, I started doing mineral research for individuals... Everyone knows you want to get Title Insurance when you buy your land, so there are no unpleasant surprises later on. But, you can't get a title opinion on what mineral interests your property might have. A seller's 'word' means nothing. They can say they're transferring the mineral rights, even though they might not own them.

My sister works for a title company, and told me she has people call several times a month, wanting them to run title on their minerals. They can't do it... she asked me if I'd be interested. I thought, hmmm... handyman work can sometimes be dangerous, let's see if we can suffer through some sitting reading old dusty deed books.

I did research on what Landmen (women landmen also insist on being called a Landman, not a Landwoman)do, and how much they make, and was astounded. Entry level 'hands' can make 250 a day, experienced can make 500 a day, plus all expenses. I quote people $40/hr. I've had only two people that declined my services. I've had several dozen clients. I get a $200 deposit, $100 non refundable. I've had two clients with 4 figure bills, and one with several 5 figure bills.

Land titles are indexed by seller and buyer. You search through the index to find a particular deed (one that you know already). Most deeds refer to an earlier deed. From there you can go back further. If it doesn't reference an earlier deed, you have to go to the indexs. Sometimes the probate files. Sometimes Deeds of Trust. Liens. Etc.

This work does require going to a Title Office and going through their abstracts, or going to the courthouse.

However, quite a few counties have their information online. I can do quite a bit of work online, and only have to spend a few hours at the courthouse double checking the physical deeds.

In the last week, I worked 4 out of 7 days at home (you can work as many or as little hours as you want). I worked today at home, logging 6 hours. I took several breaks, once to feed some baby goats, once to feed the chickens, a couple to go play with the dogs.

My capital investment? A computer, I already had. Bought a replacement last year (it died) and was able to write it off taxes. A printer, that I already had. Lots of pens and notebooks... They do have classes all over the country... local one here is $550. One of my cousins took the class, as WIC or some other such program actually paid for it.... 

I set my own hours. My large clients are understanding, and know I have a farm to take care of. I have another week or so with a major client, and three 2-day kind of jobs in the wings.

If you worked for an oil/gas company, they might want to send you off somewhere, making 3K/week plus all expenses... but I don't care to spend the night away from home.... so I'm working for myself.

If you have any questions, I'd certainly try to answer em.

Today, a gent called and wanted a rush title work job done... the title folks in town are backed up for months, and he's needing the work done before then... and this was land only, no minerals involved. A few hours work and I can make as much as I use to make in a week of shall we say, more dirtified work...


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, great post, texican!

I don't know anything about mineral rights, here in Missouri, most mineral and water rights come as part of the land. At least all of my family's properties did.

Ok, so are you guaranteeing your research as complete? 
What if you miss something, do you have insurance?

How far back do you have to go to guarantee a clear title/rights?

It sounds like your niche is mineral rights, but you said you have a rush job for a title search, so are you now competing with the company your sister works for? Are they still going to send mineral work your way?

I know you said there are classes for this, but can you suggest a book that would provide an overview of this process to see if it is something I would be interested in starting?

Do you start with previous guarantees, and go from there, or do you double-check their work, too? What if the other title researcher missed something, would you be liable for their omission/error?

Thanks for the post!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow!!! That is cool!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!

I wish this were more common in Indiana. You virtually never, ever hear anyone talk about mineral rights in these parts. You do hear about it more in southern Indiana, where some shale oil and a ton of natural gas is present, but not in central Indiana.

I am happy to hear that you have struck oil, so to speak. With growing energy demands and skyrocketing commodity prices, I think you will be flush with work for years to come. It sounds quite profitable for the work at home type.

Again, thank you for sharing this info!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I would love to see some answers for Nature Lovers questions, I have some of the same ones.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I can only guarantee the work, if I go back to Patent (where the State or the Government issued the land to an individual). I warrant the work, only as far as the official records. I have had some individuals who supposedly had interests, but they weren't recorded in the Courthouse, or any of the Title Offices. I put a standard disclaimer on each work, stating this.

On important stuff, like transferring mineral ownership from one party to another, a lawyer is going to come into play... oil companies simply won't trust someone that they haven't paid for. County Clerk's can't do research, because of the liability issue (that and they're overwhelmed already).

The regular title work on this latest client shouldn't get me into trouble with the local title agency... the guy said the title company would be able to use my work, spend some time double checking, and issue title insurance. BUT, before I do anything, I'll be talking to the Office Manager to make sure it's kosher. I have an excellent working relationship with their office. In my previous life, I did handyman work. Last fall I was neck deep in their books, and their toilet imploded. They couldn't get one of the local plumbers in till the next day, and they hated having all of the landmen working the books actually using their 'private toilet' in the back. I went out to the truck, got a few tools, triaged the toilet, ran over to the hardware store, came back and had 'er fixed. We figured out how much the plumbers would cost, and I was credited with half a day's worth of title exam work.

I'm off to work here in a little bit, I'll check for books this evening...

Yes, you do double check previous work. I've found errors that would mean the difference between buying a Dr. Pepper or a new house. Sometimes a single word or lack of word is all that it takes... As well as going backwards from a known document, it also pays to go 'forward' to the present. Surveying techniques are light years ahead of original surveys. Just last week, I had one tract 'grow' from 70 to 77.49 acres (and with lease rates as high as 4K/acre, it makes a difference). Rarely do modern surveys shrink a tract... unless it's my personal stuff... when I had a 99 acre tract my father and I bought, it shrank to 89... arrgghh:grump:


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I have enjoyed learning about your line of work, Texican. Thanks again for sharing!!!!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

How do you get started? Are you insured? I'd like some more info. What is the name of the class?


----------



## david_r (Jan 6, 2010)

texican,
I would like to hear more on this.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Great post! I am interested in hearing more too.

katlupe


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............My father did this kind of work for 40 years . He was very under paid, too say the least . I never took much interest in it but am thinking of teaching myself as it is excellent type of self employment for my lifestyle . 
..............What type of laptop do you recommend and I'm sure there must be some kind of software available too record all this information ? , fordy


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

You've got my curiosity piqued.


----------

